# Backplate Silent Single Coil (BPSSC) System



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.suhrguitars.com/pickups.aspx#bpssc

....i just had one of these installed in a new g&l legacy with stock single coils, and used it on two gigs this past weekend.

i am completely sold. 

i now have to wonder: will the backplate system render obsolete the noiseless single coil pickup industry?

in my case, i would have to say its a no-brainer. why bother with noiseless single coils when you can have your cake and eat it, too?

i haven't gotten such amazing tone on stage in decades. even my girlfriend noticed a dramatic improvement over my other guitars. on saturday, once i reduced the gain levels on both tonebone pedals, i was inspired to give one of the best guitar performances in memory.

-dh


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

nice, now that you have the back plate, will you be considering vintage pups?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

List price for this is given as $325 U.S. Is that close to the purchase price?

Oh, yeah. Here I am wondering if this will fit on a G&L for 5 minutes and then it hit me,... duh:redface:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi David, that's great to hear!

Robert, US MAP is $259, we sell 'em for $299CDN

http://www.diffusion-audio.com/store/cart.php?target=product&product_id=16189&category_id=288

Andy


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

Andy, you enabler you! I put David's guitar together, and now I'm totally sold on the backplate system. Even with the G&L pickups I got it really quiet! Got me jonesin for one with the factory system, guess we'll have to talk. It isn't often a product comes along that just blows my mind by doing exactly what it says it's going to do. Kudos to the gang at Suhr!-Eric


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> nice, now that you have the back plate, will you be considering vintage pups?


...the pickups in the g&l legacy are stock single coils. they sound amazing to me, but i'm lacking a frame of reference, as i haven't played through traditional single coils since the late 70s, and then only on a borrowed '61 strat (which absolutely sizzled!). 

however, now that i'm "back in the game", i'm planning to try suhr single coils.

-dh


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

is there any explanation of the theory behind this device available?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Yerffej said:


> is there any explanation of the theory behind this device available?


...as i understand it, which is to say hardly at all, i believe it is the equivalent of a dummy coil.

-dh


----------



## Mogo (Jul 11, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...as i understand it, which is to say hardly at all, i believe it is the equivalent of a dummy coil.
> 
> -dh



There is a patent on it with an explanation.
It really isnt a "Dummy Coil" as anyone has experienced before, the problem with Dummy coils is that they are usually the same DC resistance and inductance as the original hum source (Pickup). This destroys the low end and top end of the original pickup. The unique part of this system is that it has virtually no Inductance and very little DC resistance which is why it doesnt affect the tone. Think of it more as a hum collecting antena which throws the hum into the system out of phase.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mogo said:


> Think of it more as a hum collecting antena which throws the hum into the system out of phase.:food-smiley-004:


...if you say so:food-smiley-015: !

hey, how are things in copenhagen? i spent a few days there in june '05. you have the most beautiful women in the world!

-dh


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Aw c'mon henman you say that about every country you visit:food-smiley-004: 
Benee Wafers


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Aw c'mon henman you say that about every country you visit:food-smiley-004: Benee Wafers


...:tongue:


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*Bpssc*

Hi David!! Would it be possible for someone to build thier own system like this one? Taking into cosideration they are electronicaly inclined.--Lenny.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

lenbone said:


> Hi David!! Would it be possible for someone to build thier own system like this one? Taking into cosideration they are electronicaly inclined.--Lenny.


...i would have to think so, but i'm only guessing, since i have no electronic knowledge beyond hooking up my the speakers to my stereo system, and there's a restraining order that prevents me from coming within 100 meters of a soldering gun.

problem is, of course, you'd have to get your hands on the schematics, yes?

-dh


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*pup mods*

That comment made me laugh out loud!!! funny stuff pal!! I guess a diagram would be helpfull.--Lenny


----------



## ilitch (Jun 3, 2006)

Mogo said:


> There is a patent on it with an explanation.
> It really isnt a "Dummy Coil" as anyone has experienced before, the problem with Dummy coils is that they are usually the same DC resistance and inductance as the original hum source (Pickup). This destroys the low end and top end of the original pickup. The unique part of this system is that it has virtually no Inductance and very little DC resistance which is why it doesnt affect the tone. Think of it more as a hum collecting antena which throws the hum into the system out of phase.:food-smiley-004:


That's right. The unique large low impedance coil for noise cancellation
captures a lot of nose and it is strong enough to simultaneously cancel all the noise in up to 10 single coil pickups ....

Regards, 
Ilitch Chiliachki 
ILITCH ELECTRONICS LLC 
Find more about Ilitch Electronics at: 
www.ietone.com


----------



## valen (Oct 3, 2006)

Do the screw hole spacings on the backplate fit the Standard Fender American Series layout or does one need to drill new holes ?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Valen, if the screw spacings don't fit, Suhr has the template for all Fenders so we can get you one that will install without additional holes.

Hi Ilitch, welcome to the board....it's great to have the inventor himself participate:banana: :bow: 

andy


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Would this work with any single coils? I have Fender Custom Shop 54's in my Schecter and the middle pup is not reverse wound, hence no hum cancelling in positions 2 and 4.

edit: I just read that the middle pick up should NOT be reverse wound in order for this system to work effectively. Is that true ?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, that is correct. All pups are the same polarity. Ideally each pup's DC resistance is in the 6-8K range.

The mod is fully reversable, no holes, no blemishes and requires only basic soldering skills. No other components are required. Shielding the pickup and control cavity will improve the results.

Andy


----------

